# Lagerwechsel ETS-X 2005er Version



## barti77 (30. Mai 2009)

An meinem ETS-X fühlt sich der Hinterbau seit einigen Tagen sehr schwamming an. Ich tippe mal das ein neuer Satz Lager was bringen könnte.
Hat das einer von Euch schon mal selbst durchgeführt? Würde auch gerne nicht die originalen Lager verwenden - kennt einer von Euch die Bezeichnung und evtl. wo ich diese bekommen kann?


----------



## lowisbmx (11. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ich hab den Hinterbau meines ETS-X komplett neu gelagert, ist kein Problem. Die alten kannst du mit einem Durchschlag rausklopfen, die neuen mit einer M12er Schraube, 12er Scheiben und einer Nuss die den selben Durchmesser wir die Lager haben (21 oder 19, bei den kleinen 16) geschmeidig einpressen. 
Lagersatz kann ich dir für 50 besorgen falls du Interesse hat. Lager sind hierbei von SKF oder FAG.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barti77 (11. Juni 2009)

Danke für Dein Angebot. Ich habe inzwischenfestgetellt, dass mein Rahmen einen Riss hat - ist gerade beim Händler zwecks Garantieabwicklung. 
Ist dann schon das zweite Mal.


----------

